# IMPORTANT ...



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I stopped in at L&M during lunch and ran through the Stairway riff a few times, made sure to destabilize the tuning and hit a few wrong notes as part of my practice routine. Does that count?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No, but I am on tour.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> No, but I am on tour.


Is there a tour thread? 
Where are you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Is there a tour thread?
> Where are you?


No canadian dates so I didnt bother. Currently in Raleigh NC. Heading down to Florida and back.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> No canadian dates so I didnt bother. Currently in Raleigh NC. Heading down to Florida and back.


COOL! 
Have a successful tour and ENJOY!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, for over an hour. Working on a set list with another band for a few gigs. 
90's country stuff !!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Define "practice". I was working and ran through some of the stuff I am learning. Does that count?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

marcos said:


> Yes, for over an hour. Working on a set list with another band for a few gigs.
> 90's country stuff !!!


how many times are you guys doing Man! I Feel Like a Woman?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I was wondering if I were to read some most posts...

"GONE TO MUSIC ROOM"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> Define "practice". I was working and ran through some of the stuff I am learning. Does that count?


I view all playing as practice.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

yep, right now..........BUT YOU DISTRACTED ME!!!!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> yep, right now..........BUT YOU DISTRACTED ME!!!!!!!


OOOPS..Sorry!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Taught myself High Road Easy. Sassy.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

marcos said:


> Yes, for over an hour. Working on a set list with another band for a few gigs.
> 90's country stuff !!!


 The best twang era in opinion. I hope you got some Vince Gill solo's down.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Distortion said:


> The best twang era in opinion. I hope you got some Vince Gill solo's down.


Vince is pretty hard to do well with my limited talent. I got Brad Paisley. The Mavericks, Radny Foster, Dwyght etc... down path but hard to get Vince bang on.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes. 

Running through some songs and making sure that I still remember all the words; although I had to sing Happy Birthday so I could remember my name.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I played a gig. Does that count?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I stopped in at L&M during lunch and ran through the Stairway riff a few times, made sure to destabilize the tuning and hit a few wrong notes as part of my practice routine. Does that count?


No because you didn't play Smoke on the Water.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I figured out the acoustic solo for Sublime's "_What I Got_" Friday. Been playing it on an endless loop since. My wife is a very patient woman!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not yet, but I will after my nap.


----------

